# jackson hole



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If there is snow, especially fresh pow, it is about as good as it gets in the lower 48 that I have seen...


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks man...coming from AK it's gonna be hard to beat our terrain here. But I've heard some goods on jackson hole


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

I was there over summer and rode the huge gondola to the top and just checked out the sites. Haven't gotten to ride there but would love to some day. Just from scoping the peaks and ridges it's all expert terrain to be sure with steep chutes and cliff drops everywhere. It all looks super fun as long as you're looking for intense riding! They probably wouldn't even let you on the lifts if you had any kind of a "beginner" look to you. It's spelled out pretty much everywhere on signs around the base village. Have fun please detail your adventure for us!!


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

will do!! Let you all know how it is, I plan on crushing that mountain....very stoked


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh and I guess there is a burton stash park there that has all natural wood features. I was talking to a guy there and he said there is a huge wooden moose that can be bonked in various ways.


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw a video on that stash park, looks super fun......heard the town is a good time to?


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah the town is a blast. Tons of cool little places to check out. Some great ski shops and I didn't get to enjoy the night life too much because I was on a trip with my family haha but I hear the Mangy Moose is the place to go for a drink after a long day of riding.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

bring money, lots of money, a sandwich is like $45


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Amazing place, amazing resort, amazing town, amazing people, amazing everything.. but yeah.. bring a lot of monies. And the nightlife is awesome too


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

right on, thanks for the feedback!! That's the one thing I've been told, bring the coin....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't been there for snowboarding, (...yet. ) Spent 3 days in Jackson in fall of '90. Driving cross country from CA. to MI. to introduce my fiancée to my family. It's awesomely beautiful. The Teton's are some of the most amazing mountain scenery I've seen!

Here's a pretty decent snowboarding review of JH!

Rip the World

Hope u find it useful!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

gibby907 said:


> right on, thanks for the feedback!! That's the one thing I've been told, bring the coin....


I didn't find it THAT expensive. Everything is relative though, I live in vail. Jackson is the only place we have been to that lives up to the hype...... Be ready.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Hows this place for crowds? i've heard mixed reports.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have only been once and it was a ghost town in late march, early April.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Argo said:


> I have only been once and it was a ghost town in late march, early April.


Even on pow days?


----------

